# Enormous Gafftop.....



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked an enormous gafftop over in what we call "candy cane reef" outside of Moses lake.

After a 15 minute fight, I got it up to where we could see it. While waiting for my fishing buddy to grab the net, my 20lb braid broke. Clean.

Now, I am in NO WAY suggesting this fish was anywhere near 20lbs, or even half of that, I am saddened that I didn't land that fish. If it was big enough to snap 20lb braid, man....maybe it was big enough for the star tournament.

I'll be back my booger-covered fish......

If not, now y'all know that fish is there. He likes croaker.....


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Lmao. Awesome!! There's gonna be 200 people on that spot tommorrow hunting for the elusive Grande Gaff.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

there are some monster gafftops in and around moses lake. I have caught some big ones around there.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

man, i've seen one in offatts bayou that would go better then 12 lbs, maybe more. i've seen the same fish twice. we've also caught some really big ones. this gt looked like a ling swimming by the pier


----------



## jnjplus6 (May 25, 2007)

What a bummer....I hate it when things like that happen, leaving me with a darn fish tale and empty handed. Gafftop 1- Chuckybrown 0.....this time. ;-).


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Aye we willy, a big 'grey'.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Great story 'Catfish Chucky' :fish:


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

7lb 11oz won the STAR last year. 

I would have no embarrassment weighing in a gaffy that wins me a boat.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

bmc4041 said:


> 7lb 11oz won the STAR last year.
> 
> I would have no embarrassment weighing in a gaffy that wins me a boat.


Me too, i can't stand them slimy things, but i'll hang a boat winner on the wall.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ill take a free boat for a 9# snot shark. Id wear the slime like war paint

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

If somebody cut set out outhouse on the end of the dock and use it regular, that would attract some _trophy_ gafftops. They don't call them TR's (terd rustlers) for nothing.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds like a beautiful specimen. Im hot on the slime trail.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Booger-covered- That's funny.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes , I in on a star gafftop, I think i got a good chance, I catch a bunch!, not giving up my holes, let yall know when I get him! Cheers! BTW Beautiful sunset tonight! Anybody got any tips I'm all ears


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Smackdaddy or anyone--why doe the slime run up the line ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

tspitzer said:


> Smackdaddy or anyone--why doe the slime run up the line ?


It rubs against their body as they swim away from you. Nasty bastages.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

if it makes you feel any better my buddy tried to net a HUGE sheepshead I hooked last week before it was ready. fish dove and popped the braid on the net. actually knocked the net out of his hands when he hit it.

I was already thinking about weighing the fish in as soon as I saw it was a convict...really thought it was an oversized red when it first hit the jig


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

"Tiger Gaff" i'm sure Discovery Channel will have to document this...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

What a coincidence the other day I hooked an enormous gafftop over in what we call "candy cane reef" outside of Moses lake. After a 15 minute fight, I got it up to where we could see it. While waiting for my fishing buddy to grab the net, my 20lb braid broke. Clean.Now, I am in NO WAY suggesting this fish was anywhere near 20lbs, or even half of that, I am saddened that I didn't land that fish. If it was big enough to snap 20lb braid, man....maybe it was big enough for the star tournament.

Here is the GPS coordinates 29.446642, -94.916278 go get him fellas.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Go get 'em! But you're gonna need a bigger boat....


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Late summer is when they are heaviest, I released a 9lb one last year not thinking it had a chance, off the same reef.


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

About how long would a gaftop be, to weigh around 8 pounds?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang, there must be a sewage outfall close to that reef....


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

wmrcer said:


> About how long would a gaftop be, to weigh around 8 pounds?


This one from a few years ago was 26.5" and 7 lbs 11 oz on a reliable scale. It was full of eggs and caught in April. We had one caught a while back on the boat (not registered for STAR) that was over 27" and about 6.5 lbs. This time of year, I would think an 8lb gafftop is going to be 28" - 29". They sure do look a lot heavier than they really are.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

troutsupport said:


> Aye we willy, a big 'grey'.


Is that going to be the title of your next dvd on catching trophy gafftop? :rotfl:


----------

